

Ask HN:  Why not have one daily site/app update submission for all HN members? - amichail

In this one daily submission, everyone can add a comment describing their site/app update.
======
falsestprophet
On a somewhat related note: I accidentally up-voted this post. Is there a way
to undo such a mistake?

------
xsc
I personally like all of the submission, whether it is 10 a day or 1. The
point is, if they're asking, and you're looking to help, you'll connect here.

------
jmonegro
I do not understand what you're proposing.

~~~
amichail
It's probably fine for people to submit a link to their site/app upon
launch/beta, etc.

But making a submission for every update of your site/app might be annoying to
people.

So this would be one daily submission for everyone's updates.

~~~
tptacek
You could already do this: "Ask HN: How are you doing on June 5, 2009"?

You would, I think, quickly find out how welcome that idea is.

------
keltecp11
You should make your own YC if this is what you want... I don't come here to
check on other startups... I come here for Hacker News.

